# Cost estimate for trim painting



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

House has had new crown molding and window trim installed. It's bare wood. Nail holes need to be filled, needs to be caulked around, primed, and then painted. About 750 feet of crown molding and 250 feet of window trim. Medium city in the Southeast. What is the price range for that?

Also, do you charge more for ceilings per square foot than walls?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Youre just messing around right? Youre not serious are you?


----------



## downingptg (May 20, 2011)

$ 0.12 per LF is what I charge whenever I'm doing work in the Southeast.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't figure out how many days and how much material it's going to take to complete the scope? That would be a good start.. Then maybe figure out your costs/overhead? Then........ figure out what you need to walk away with to turn a profit and keep your doors open for business.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Youre just messing around right? Youre not serious are you?


I've been waiting to see who was gonna be the first answer and what type of answer...

I think he's serious :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

downingptg said:


> $ 0.12 per LF is what I charge whenever I'm doing work in the Southeast.


I usually charge$ 275/ft but thats on two specific blocks thats my turf, and I gotta pay the russian mob 2000/ month for permission. I can't say anymore about it.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I usually charge$ 275/ft but thats on two specific blocks thats my turf, and I gotta pay the russian mob 2000/ month for permission. I can't say anymore about it.


Only 27,500 to complete that scope? *lowballer*


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. You're real professionals and I'm sure you're very proud of yourselves.

Several times a year I check quotes in my area and in online forums. I have my own pricing structures, but you should know that it's good to keep up with how others are doing it. Markets change, products change, pricing changes. If you don't think that's a good idea to keep up with it, then you're probably not very serious yourselves.

I share my views with others and I appreciate them sharing with me. If you're not interested, don't waste our time or the bandwith.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jeffnc said:


> I share my views with others and I appreciate them sharing with me. If you're not interested, don't waste our time or the bandwith.[/
> 
> guess it can go both ways.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> Thanks for the replies. You're real professionals and I'm sure you're very proud of yourselves.
> 
> Several times a year I check quotes in my area and in online forums. I have my own pricing structures, but you should know that it's good to keep up with how others are doing it. Markets change, products change, pricing changes. If you don't think that's a good idea to keep up with it, then you're probably not very serious yourselves.
> 
> I share my views with others and I appreciate them sharing with me. If you're not interested, don't waste our time or the bandwith.


Relax and read this: 

Why is price so taboo/

And because this is not the first time the same question has been asked... That's probably why....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> I share my views with others and I appreciate them sharing with me. If you're not interested, don't waste our time or the bandwith.


So, how much would you charge to do this? I just want to check my pricing. TIA


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

To answer your question with a definite price would b unfair to you. I have 5 painters plus myself, offer matching 401k's, trucks, insurances, ect. Ect that also factors into my cost and estimating


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> House has had new crown molding and window trim installed. It's bare wood. Nail holes need to be filled, needs to be caulked around, primed, and then painted. About 750 feet of crown molding and 250 feet of window trim. Medium city in the Southeast. What is the price range for that?
> 
> Also, do you charge more for ceilings per square foot than walls?


_"Thanks for the replies. You're real professionals and I'm sure you're very proud of yourselves.

Several times a year I check quotes in my area and in online forums. I have my own pricing structures, but you should know that it's good to keep up with how others are doing it. Markets change, products change, pricing changes. If you don't think that's a good idea to keep up with it, then you're probably not very serious yourselves.

I share my views with others and I appreciate them sharing with me. If you're not interested, don't waste our time or the bandwith."_

Jeffnc - You've actually gotten more responses here then most posts of this nature do. Usually the mods shut these down pretty quick.

Aztec did you a favor linking you to the thread about why price is taboo here on PT. Some good information there in the first half. Then it got somewhat sidetracked... bunch of SA's .

Another reason pricing questions are frowned upon is it's just impossible to give a price based on a description. What would you say to a HO who called and said, "Yeah I have a big ass house with some really bad areas on two sides and some windows that need a lot of work. It's located on some really steep and uneven ground and there are some really high peaks that can only be reached from the roof. How much would you charge me to paint it?" What would your response be? You'd tell them you need to come out and see it - right? Same here. Can't give a price based on a description.

Also, since PT is for professional painters, it is sort of assumed that you already know how to price. The general feeling here is if you have to ask how to price a job like that, you probably have no business bidding on it.

Finally, asking a pricing question is just considered bad form. Sort of like coming out and asking someone how much they make a year.

Hope you hang around. Develop a little thicker skin and try and maintain a sense of humor. Someone flings you a little good natured sh#t, fling it right back. There are a lot of great people here and a real wealth of information to be shared. Pricing just isn't one of them. 

Now excuse me, I need to go off and find a thread where I can insult TJ. :shifty:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We charge per nail hole and caulking is done by the l.i. (linear inch). I'm so not kidding. Unit costs and production rates from one company to another (much less market to market) are kind of misleading to compare.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Before I would EVER answer a specific pricing question.I would like to know what you would charge? After all you did state thate you share your views with others.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

On the brightside, my current customer is smoking hot. She does yoga and stuff... I'd probably glaze her windows for free if she asked me, and like vp, I'm totally not kidding about this.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

researchhound said:


> _"
> 
> Now excuse me, I need to go off and find a thread where I can insult TJ. :shifty:_


_

haha I love this one!!! :thumbup:_


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Before I would EVER answer a specific pricing question.I would like to know what you would charge? After all you did state thate you share your views with others.


I charge between 40 cents and 1.00 sf for painting walls depending on lots of things - the sorts of things you can imagine. Typically it would be between 45 cents and 75 cents, for difficulty/good customers/low profit for future business or referrals/paint sheen/color, etc. If I paint a ceiling myself, I usually a bit more than walls, basically because I don't like it. But the labor charge is usually the same for me if I have someone paint, and of course it's always an easy cover and finish - flat white over flat white or other pale color. Popcorn ceilings are sometimes problematic and sometimes easy, so I emphasize "estimate" on those.

Painting trim is up to a dollar lf, or less depending on above. In this case the crown molding is bare wood and the homeowner had it installed after they bought the house. Also, the window trim. Yes, the house was built and purchased and considered complete with door trim but no window trim!!

Now, as strange as that is, it also seems dumb to install bare wood trim that's going to be painted white. I would always install preprimed trim because it's much cheaper that way. Whatever few cents they saved by installing bare wood is going to be more than lost priming it by hand once it's on the walls. Now it basically has to be painted at least twice, approximately doubling their cost over painting white-primed wood. And then there is the issue of caulking after the walls have been painted, rather than before.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Also, since PT is for professional painters, it is sort of assumed that you already know how to price.


If PT is for professional painters, I'd also assume they already know how to paint, and how to buy supplies, etc. So it begs the question - why are there any questions and answers at all?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> Thanks for the replies. You're real professionals and I'm sure you're very proud of yourselves.
> 
> Several times a year I check quotes in my area and in online forums. I have my own pricing structures, but you should know that it's good to keep up with how others are doing it. Markets change, products change, pricing changes. If you don't think that's a good idea to keep up with it, then you're probably not very serious yourselves.


I'm very serious about my business and couldn't care less what others charge. I'm sure you realize being a pro that there is no such thing as a "going rate".


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Hope you hang around. Develop a little thicker skin and try and maintain a sense of humor.


Don't worry, I've been here before and I'll be here again and my skin is plenty thick. Sometimes people need to get some **** back. I notice it's during the middle of the day and I got plenty of smart ass answers from painters who didn't have any work to do. If weren't on vacation myself and doing nerdy things like talking painting, I'd be too busy to waste my time jerking people's chains.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> I'm sure you realize being a pro that there is no such thing as a "going rate".


But there basically is. I called a handyman company to ask the price for tiling a 6x9 bathroom and it was $2,000 not counting *any* materials. Now I really don't give a damn how much his 401k, insurance, labor and his new truck cost him. It's not in line with the going rate. Which by the way any customer can figure out by making a few phone calls. Which by the way is around $5-10 sf plus tile plus markup for middle men. So in his case, he's charging at least $1,000 to schedule a job, and job the customer could schedule themselves by calling a tile guy instead of calling that place.

So sorry, I'm hearing all your cries about "there's no way to answer your question", and I call bull****. The question is about how much customers would expect to pay, not how much you need to make. It's not much different than asking the going price for a used car in some area. It exists.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

this is for TJ-

hey, my mother needs some windows glazed at her house. She is in her late 70's and does Body Electric excercises in the am hours+ lifts hand weights. She was smokin' hot back in her day...especially before she popped out 7 children.

Would you glaze her windows for free?:thumbup:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

jeffnc-

Looks like you are getting mad because you can't get an answer, then it looks as if you dog other painters for possibly not being at work and giving you smart answers.

Why would you need someone to supply you with a price? MAKE up your own.

I would also not give a price without seeing the job. Here is why first off for me personally:

crown molding installed to an 8 foot ceiling would certainly take less time than crown molding attached to a 20+ foot ceiling. 

Start with that unknown variable for consideration.....

and I agree with someone else here- there is no going rate.

take a risk, just like maybe some of us do here at times---and work your own pricing, and good luck with that!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> But there basically is. I called a handyman company to ask the price for tiling a 6x9 bathroom and it was $2,000 not counting *any* materials. Now I really don't give a damn how much his 401k, insurance, labor and his new truck cost him. It's not in line with the going rate. Which by the way any customer can figure out by making a few phone calls. Which by the way is around $5-10 sf plus tile plus markup for middle men. So in his case, he's charging at least $1,000 to schedule a job, and job the customer could schedule themselves by calling a tile guy instead of calling that place.
> 
> So sorry, I'm hearing all your cries about "there's no way to answer your question", and I call bull****. The question is about how much customers would expect to pay, not how much you need to make. It's not much different than asking the going price for a used car in some area. It exists.


I charge double to triple my competitors. I know there is some strange southern thing that has a problem with doing that, buts that is a manufactured emotional response. I charge what i need to stay in business and make a life for myself. My phone rings nonstop through the busy season and people wait six weeks until we get to their decks with a good majority of my work coming from referral. I focus on selling and marketing to keep the phone ringing, close sales and provide customer service. We're fast and we do top notch work. I have every right to charge what I do. As I mentioned before, and i don't mean this as confrontational, what others charge is irrelevant. 

Homeowners have no idea what things cost. They may know what they would like to pay but that isn't real world. Here is the call I get every day. "You are more expensive than the other bids but we feel you will give us the best results".


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeff, it sounds like from this side of the IPad that you are really slow with work, lost a few jobs because of an unknown reason or just an inexperienced business person. Take some of this advice and thi k it over and throw the rest out. There is a reason some of us guys have been around for awhile and moderately successful. Some of us have been where you are at some time in our career and learned from it. 

You might want to pick up the cost and estimating guide from the PDCA it is very helpful but there is no magic formula. Do you know what the PDCA is?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> I notice it's during the middle of the day and I got plenty of smart ass answers from painters who didn't have any work to do. If weren't on vacation myself and doing nerdy things like talking painting, I'd be too busy to waste my time jerking people's chains.


Could be that the painters answering your question are in their home offices while others complete the daily task, or maybe on their smart phones while others are completing the tasks or even possibly on vacation while others complete the tasks, much like your question there are a lot of variables.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Dont let em get ya down Jeff. I actually agree with you that there should be more strictly pricing threads but I have already fought and lost that battle.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

jeffnc said:


> But there basically is. I called a handyman company to ask the price for tiling a 6x9 bathroom and it was $2,000 not counting *any* materials. Now I really don't give a damn how much his 401k, insurance, labor and his new truck cost him. It's not in line with the going rate. Which by the way any customer can figure out by making a few phone calls. Which by the way is around $5-10 sf plus tile plus markup for middle men. So in his case, he's charging at least $1,000 to schedule a job, and job the customer could schedule themselves by calling a tile guy instead of calling that place.
> 
> So sorry, I'm hearing all your cries about "there's no way to answer your question", and I call bull****. The question is about how much customers would expect to pay, not how much you need to make. It's not much different than asking the going price for a used car in some area. It exists.


 

I totally agree....people around here act like they exist in a bubble. Sure, everyones operation costs will be different but customers dont give a ****...You WILL be compared to your competition and most people have a general idea what it costs to paint a house....most of them have done it more than once. So basically you can charge whatever the **** you think you should make but it doesnt mean you're gonna get work. With every other industry you could venture a pretty close guess at what work costs but supposedly its different with painting cause some of you are just so charming.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> If PT is for professional painters, I'd also assume they already know how to paint, and how to buy supplies, etc. So it begs the question - why are there any questions and answers at all?


I can only share my perspective. Others are here for their reasons and I can't speak to that. For me this is basically a place to sit down for awhile and shoot the sh#t with others in my profession. I tell my wife it's like going down to a local bar for a beer and everybody there is in the same profession but not a competitor. 

We all come up against new situations from time to time and with the deluge of new products and techniques it can be helpful to have a place to post a "specific" question which actually may be answerable. Your other post about filling nail holes is a good example. Lots of different products were discussed in the thread I linked you to. Sure we all use the stuff and have our favorite, but it's good to get feedback from others, as well as offer assistance if you can. If questions are too basic, broad, or are just of a nature that they aren't feasible to answer here, they generally won't get helpful responses. Pricing questions fall into all three of those categories. Hey, like sagebrush said, we've all been there when it comes to bidding something out of our comfort zone. You have to take stock of _your_ abilities, experience, and resources and just go for it. That's how most of us have learned and built our businesses.

Finally... I'm curious, if someone did give you a number and you thought it was too low or too high, would you still use it? I kinda' doubt it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cappaint said:


> I totally agree....people around here act like they exist in a bubble. Sure, everyones operation costs will be different but customers dont give a ****...You WILL be compared to your competition and most people have a general idea what it costs to paint a house....most of them have done it more than once. So basically you can charge whatever the **** you think you should make but it doesnt mean you're gonna get work. With every other industry you could venture a pretty close guess at what work costs but supposedly its different with painting cause some of you are just so charming.


Of course my area may pay less than your area so if you go off my numbers you may be lowballing. 
Best solution is to offer to work for free that way you can work 365 days a year.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

I wondered how long it would take for that response work....u did not disappoint. You must have some kind of bat signal for when i post about price.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cappaint said:


> I wondered how long it would take for that response work....u did not disappoint. You must have some kind of bat signal for when i post about price.


lol
Don't flatter yourself, I am like this all the way around.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So cap, you gonna' give him a number? Do we get to see it?


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

cappaint said:


> I totally agree....people around here act like they exist in a bubble. Sure, everyones operation costs will be different but customers dont give a ****...You WILL be compared to your competition and most people have a general idea what it costs to paint a house....most of them have done it more than once. So basically you can charge whatever the **** you think you should make but it doesnt mean you're gonna get work. With every other industry you could venture a pretty close guess at what work costs but supposedly its different with painting cause some of you are just so charming.


Yes you will be compared to the competition but price is just one aspect to be compared on and in fact it certainly isn't the most important factor with our clients.

I know for a fact we charge more than most of the competition but that does not make us 'expensive' in fact it makes us bloody good value for money when you consider the added benefits of using us over someone else.

We dictate our own charges not our competitors. I prefer to compete on service and quality rather than price. What the 'average' price is, is of no concern to me. Now another firm that offers the same service and quality is but then I can count on one hand in my local area who they are.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Now excuse me, I need to go off and find a thread where I can insult TJ. :shifty:


Make it a good one

Better make sure I can't get up afterwards too


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> this is for TJ-
> 
> hey, my mother needs some windows glazed at her house. She is in her late 70's and does Body Electric excercises in the am hours+ lifts hand weights. She was smokin' hot back in her day...especially before she popped out 7 children.
> 
> Would you glaze her windows for free?:thumbup:


If you can scrounge up a time machine and set it for 40 yrs ago...

Shoot, I'd probably do it for her now if she made some coffee and cookies.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

cappaint said:


> I totally agree....people around here act like they exist in a bubble. Sure, everyones operation costs will be different but customers dont give a ****...You WILL be compared to your competition and most people have a general idea what it costs to paint a house....most of them have done it more than once. So basically you can charge whatever the **** you think you should make but it doesnt mean you're gonna get work. With every other industry you could venture a pretty close guess at what work costs but supposedly its different with painting cause some of you are just so charming.


Ok, so you make phony calls to your competitors and figure out what they charge. Then you just say ok that's the price? That makes one a businessman/woman? 

Who is to say they are paying their bills? Who is to say they will be in a year or five if they keep at that price? Who is to say you will be able to? What if that competitor based his price on another competitor that went belly up because he didn't charge enough. 

I bid on a 16 unit complex today and the client was telling me they will miss the old painter but the IRS got him. After hearing my response to that he appreciates the forethought I have put into making it so that I will be here in ten years rather than just winging it based on what competitors that no longer exist have priced their work at....Having a partner as a CPA does help. I can still bid competitively due to certain processes but that is another thread.

Just get a CPA and figure out your costs of operation. 

It costs to provide a service. If your numbers are higher then that is a good sign likely, not becuse you are taking advantage, but with the odds being what they are of paint companies going out of business in five or ten years, being higher is a sign that you may make it. If your going to be higher, then have more value to offer. And if you can spend less and provide a better service, then you have something going.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

researchhound said:


> So cap, you gonna' give him a number? Do we get to see it?


Nah but only cause im getting a footrub and watching hells kitchen atm:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

> House has had new crown molding and window trim installed. It's bare wood. Nail holes need to be filled, needs to be caulked around, primed, and then painted. About 750 feet of crown molding and 250 feet of window trim. Medium city in the Southeast. What is the price range for that?
> 
> Also, do you charge more for ceilings per square foot than walls?


Late again to the party, DRAT!. I read the OP and thought, DAMN, we have another noobie to the profession to deal with, 

But as I read on, he claims to be quite a professional. 

Then I'm thinking maybe it's an old friend back with a new handle and knowing hot button topics.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Late again to the party, DRAT!. I read the OP and thought, DAMN, we have another noobie to the profession to deal with,
> 
> But as I read on, he claims to be quite a professional.
> 
> Then I'm thinking maybe it's an old friend back with a new handle and knowing hot button topics.


It was pretty lively there for awhile. If you're bored, go post something brilliant on my "contract" thread :yes:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

5 days plus materials. It will also vary slightly if it's a house somewhere between Beverly Hills and Tijuana. 

Also I rarely charge more for walls than ceilings. On the other hand there is more walls than ceiling in residential but in commercial that may not be the case.

In Real Estate it's location location location
In Painting it's details details details.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well if it were me I would charge between 40 cents and 1.00 sf for painting walls depending on lots of things - the sorts of things you can imagine. Typically it would be between 45 cents and 75 cents, for difficulty/good customers/low profit for future business or referrals/paint sheen/color, etc. If I paint a ceiling myself, I usually a bit more than walls, basically because I don't like it. But the labor charge is usually the same for me if I have someone paint, and of course it's always an easy cover and finish - flat white over flat white or other pale color. Popcorn ceilings are sometimes problematic and sometimes easy, so I emphasize "estimate" on those.

Painting trim is up to a dollar lf, or less depending on above. 

But thats just me


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought you guys were done with this, move on... Geez...


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Colour Republic said:


> I know for a fact we charge more than most of the competition ..What the 'average' price is, is of no concern to me. Now another firm that offers the same service and quality is but then I can count on one hand in my local area who they are.


You're missing the point. You're claiming it doesn't matter what others charge, and you don't need to know. The point is, you know what your competitors charge and you know what you charge, which was my point all along. Wouldn't it be terrible business if you found out you're charging half as much as your competitors while doing better work?


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Jeff, it sounds like from this side of the IPad that you are really slow with work, lost a few jobs because of an unknown reason or just an inexperienced business person.


It's a lot more likely it's exactly what I explained.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The time frame of posting sure seems like mitch is in the house....


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

a buck three eighty. or tree fiddy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

sendit6 said:


> or tree fiddy.


It took a whole day and a half... a new record! :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> The time frame of posting sure seems like mitch is in the house....


I wonder if he made it to Florida.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I usually charge$ 275/ft but thats on two specific blocks thats my turf, and I gotta pay the russian mob 2000/ month for permission. I can't say anymore about it.


That reminds me......The envelope your guy brought by this morning was short


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> That reminds me......The envelope your guy brought by this morning was short


Oh shoot!, thats the last thing I need is having a visit from the NorthWest crew


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I wonder if he made it to Florida.


I think he called me lookin for a job??:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_


TJ Paint said:



Oh shoot!, thats the last thing I need is having a visit from the NorthWest crew

Click to expand...

_Sergei and Vasily should be there anytime.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Sergei and Vasily should be there anytime.


Looks like vacation starts early early...


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I have nothing to say, I just want to be a small part of one of these hot threads again.

You yanks are hilarious. 

$$$$$$$$ - Hot sauce!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I think he called me lookin for a job??:blink:


How is he working out?


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but i wanted to comment on it.

I just read this thread along with the entirety of cappaint's ("why is price talk Taboo?"). I skimmed alot of the banter so I didnt get a chance to thank all of the responses, so thank you all who contributed (I get it now). The responses by pressurepros and researchhound in particular make it very clear why these questions a not helpful to the person asking, and workaholics suggestion "anyone is free to start a thread by posting some pics and including the details and say this is what I charged, what would you all charge? No problem there." still leaves the door open for such questions to be asked in manner that is easier to respond to.

My point being, as someone who has made this mistake, (although did not recieve the beaten this guy did), Is that if someone one could clean this thread up a bit, it would make a perfect link to to add to the "new members post". Maybe there should even be a list of links that address other issues to avoid.

Just wanted to contribute.


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

downingptg said:


> $ 0.12 per LF is what I charge whenever I'm doing work in the Southeast.


This is classic, I almost fell out of my chair I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> If PT is for professional painters, I'd also assume they already know how to paint, and how to buy supplies, etc. So it begs the question - why are there any questions and answers at all?



FYI, and this is from wikipedia:

*Begging the question* (or _*petitio principii*_, "assuming the initial point") is a type of logical fallacy in which the proposition to be proven is assumed implicitly or explicitly in the premise.

So, what you said does not "beg the question".


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

:confused1::confused1:


Dunbar Painting said:


> FYI, and this is from wikipedia:
> 
> *Begging the question* (or _*petitio principii*_, "assuming the initial point") is a type of logical fallacy in which the proposition to be proven is assumed implicitly or explicitly in the premise.
> 
> So, what you said does not "beg the question".


:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry :001_unsure:

I didnt mean for people to start responding to the OP, just thought it contained some very well stated remarks on the pricing issue and could be used to help others (as it did me) understand, so everyone can avoid going over the same issue.


----------

